# Zen themed tanks?



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing my betta tank as a zen type tank with minimalist design but enough to keep my new little man/lady stimulated. I was thinking sand substrate, a moss ball or 2 (more if nano). A couple of Bunches of larger leafed plants with a plant pot in the middle for a hiding spot. And I'd like some very light air bubbles in the centre. Does anyone have anything like this? To give me inspiration?  pics welcome


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe something like this? (nothing special I know lol) neutral colours, big leafy natural looking plants, and maybe a shell ornament that opens when the air pump blows some air through?I know pets at home have them!(or did a couple of weeks back)
The cave I think would be nice if you had a sort of mossy floor on it?not sure if there is a plant like that?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I googled this out of curiosity and found some interesting ones :-D


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I just did the same and found this instead...
http://www.petlanddiscounts.com/detail.asp?product_id=523100


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Takashi Amano! One of his designs is above.
Nature Aquarium Photographs | AmanoTakashi.net
For a well balanced tank, follow the golden rule of thirds. Keep things (moss balls) in groups of 3, 5 and 7.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX (Feb 19, 2012)

This is my tank, except I don't have the neons in there anymore, they were moved to a ten gallon last night 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OczV0d3S3_A&feature=channel&list=UL

Enjoy!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.acumenaquatics.com/gallery.html 4th tank down.  There is a lovely buddha tucked away in the right. I have the same one in my planted zen-esque tank (though it's probably too heavily planted to be a proper Zen tank) and I love it. 
Also, I know we aren't supposed to recommend other forums, so please don't take this as a recommendation, but if you visit fishlore and look the member Lea, she has photos of the multiple stages of that Zen tank in her albums.  It has changed a lot over the years, but has always been beautiful.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

XxBettaLoverxX said:


> This is my tank, except I don't have the neons in there anymore, they were moved to a ten gallon last night
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OczV0d3S3_A&feature=channel&list=UL
> 
> Enjoy!


That's it! I love it! That's the sort of thing I'm thinking. I just think solid read veil tail bettas look beautiful in the zen/japanese minimalist look. 

I like the putting things in threes idea. That's what I was planning, I always think the 3 stones on top of eachother decorations you can get look amazing. I found some lush pictures of a proffessionally designed tank that had 3 moss balls wth a budha as the centerpeice and it has lillies growing out of it. Looked amazing but wether the lillies would just rot I dunno. Thanks for all the inspiration!


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX (Feb 19, 2012)

Yea I got every single thing in/on that tank from petsmart, lol. Yea I wanted to try sand as a new substrate but I wanted to see how I could manage it on a smaller scale before setting up my 25 gallon once I move. 

I don't know if you could see but I also have a bubble wand in the very back completely under the sand and the tube pressed into a corner with a suction on it to keep it in place. 

I was going to put my newest betta Ty in this tank but when I first got him for Thailand he was terrified of the big space so I bought a Marineland 3 gallon for him and he loves it, lol.

The cories absolutely love LOVE the sand haha always kicking up sand onto the black rocks.

Well, I am glad I was able to give you an idea for your dream zen tank and I hope you do an update when it's all complete and looking good


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1078608#post1078608 had a pic of the tank before anything has gone in it. Will begin on tuesday. 

My cories love love love sand! Best thing I ever did was switch to sand instead of fine gravel.


----------

